# What are you doing Halloween night?



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey folks ; how are you going to spend this years Halloween ?
I know in my area there are a lot more safe and sane parties for the children this year than there have been in the past . I have a
couple of boys aged 11 and 15 and because of the terrorist activity my 11 year old does not want to go trick or treating this year . Instead he has asked to spend the evening at a local pizza place which has an arcade . Thats what me and my family will be doing , how about you ?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I always saw Halloween as a day for kids. Nothing more fun then going out trick or treating with kids on Halloween. 

I can undestand your boy being scared, the arcade sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I really enjoy halloween, it's this artists' favorite holiday since it's all about fun and creativity! I'm not working right now so I GET TO BE HOME TO ANSWER THE DOOR!!!! Which I'm REALLY REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO!

I have tons of candy and our weather forcast is wonderful. We carved 4 pumpkins yesterday. My spiders, bones and witches and blinking eyes are ready.


My neighborhood consists of all the same- safe, kind, concerned people it had last year and the years before so I sincerely hope all our parents will remember we are just as safe as we were before 9/11. 

I refuse to change my life because of someone elses hatreds.


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

We are going to be passing out candy-if it doesn't all get eaten b4 then...and trying to convince out schnauzers that they don't have to greet even ring of the doorbell with barks. The little one is trying to prove to us that adopting her was wise. Hence, she barks at EVERY thing to show her worth. The crows are driving her crazy, as will all the halloween costumes...........And we will listen to our neighbor who will put on his bagpiper outfit and go piping through the mist during the night.....


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Unfortunately this year we are living in an apartment that doesn't have a front view to the general public so doing one of my intricately carved pumpkins is kind of pointless. Plus I just don't seem to have the drive this year as I have in the past (another consequence I s'pose of last year) plus $$ is tight so we just don't have the same spirit this year. I hope to have that demon excised out by next year.
We still are planning to go out however Trick or Treating as usual. There is a great neighborhood next door and I haven't heard or seen any evidence that things will be curtailed this year. My 9 year old still loves his candy, and there is not enough terrorism in the world to get between this boys candy and people giving him stuff!!!
Me, I have a hockey game at 8:00 so I have to trick or teat and run. Have a fun one boys and girls and don't eat too much candy the first night.

www.diabloshockey.com


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

For dinner a Caribbean Pumpkin Soup and Black Bean Salsa Bread....I swear they bus the kids into our neighborhood (which we love). We went through about 12 bags of candy last year so I'm ready with extras this year. Proud to say I've had the candy in the house for a few weeks and haven't had one. Maybe we really didn't need 12 bags last year since I probably polished off 3.

Then again there is 24 lbs less of me this year <GRIN>...been working my rear off literally over the last few months.

Have a safe and happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

H'mmmm. I'll be hosting Diabetic Chat. Kind of apropos, don't you think?

Feel free to come on by...

http://communities.msn.com/DiabetesH...ansplantCorner


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This year I'm hanging out with my friends at ChefTalk. 

My community had trick-or-treat on Sunday. I was flying home from the ChefTalk gathering, and my husband was visiting his parents, so we had no candy in the house this year, thank heavens (unless you count the few ounces of halavah I brought home from Zabar's)! Wish I'd done as well this year at losing as you did, SeattleDeb. Congratulations!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm SOOOO incredibly dissapointed with my community. Halloween was a huge bust! No children under 5 came at all, nor did any over 10 and so few in between that it didn't really exist.

Living in the mid-west where we haven't had any antrax touch us (yet) I think this was a HUGE over reaction! I think we are letting the news media scare us all way too much!!! I wish they would put everything into perspective. This is NOT and epidemic! So far, antrax is only a tiny bleep on the screen of possible catasrophes that has touched Americans. Air travel is still far safer than car travel, too.

Please stop being scared, lead normal lives. We are loosing this war mentally. We must be stronger! 

Every **** day it's over and over saturation of this problem Everywhere you turn! I'm really mad that the media has so little concern for the welfare of all it listeners.

Can't anyone see how this is stopping us, posioning our view of reality and giving them the victory over our lives?

I can't believe that the people who have lived next to me for years and years now fear letting their children have a sealed piece of candy from me, their long time neighboor!

WAKE-UP EVERYONE, their winning.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey W. DeBord , I could not agree with you more . My kid is 11 
years old and our community was really heavy into sponsering
safe and sane Halloween parties and thats not what my boy wanted so he hit me up with a lets have a Pizza patry and like well it sounded like a lot more fun than a safe and sane party .
It turned out to be lots of fun and we had the advantage of being able to watch the world series also . Hopefully next year will be less news hype ( my god how many times can they say the same thing ? ) and I can teach my boy the finer arts of Halloween night.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

My daughter is four and my son is two years old and this year was our first time trick-or-treating. My daughter was a bumble bee-complete with stinger, and my son was an "Army man sir" (his words ). We only did a couple of cul-de-sacs, but there seemed to be a good crowd out and about. My daughter is already talking about next years costume........


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Well we had sporadic trick or treaters til 9:45 pm (I went to bed at 9, hubby stayed up to give out treats) this year. We only went through about 8 bags of candy, norm for us is about 12. Sending hubby to work with four bags of Snickers and 100 Grand Bars!


:bounce:


----------

